# CA PE Application w/ COVID



## MECHTRYING (Oct 9, 2020)

Is anyone experiencing any delays in their application processing?  I got confirmation that my application was delivered, but a little over 2 weeks now and the check has not been cashed.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm not sure... But am going through the same thing. I just sent in my application for S.E. Licensure this week. I also got confirmation that it was delivered via the tracking I got when I shipped off my application.

I do know that when I sent my P.E. application back in 2016, the check was cashed immediately, like within a day or two of the application being shown as delivered.


----------



## MECHTRYING (Oct 15, 2020)

Just to update, my check was cashed on 10/13 about two and a half weeks after showing it was delivered.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 30, 2020)

I'm still waiting for them to cash my check... I have delivery confirmation from 10/13, so I'm really hoping it gets cashed soon!


----------



## MECHTRYING (Nov 6, 2020)

Just to update on 10/19 I received an email confirming receipt of my application and on 10/27 I received notification that my application was approved!

I hope your check is cashed soon if it hasn't already, but it seemed to move very quickly after that point.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 6, 2020)

Still not cashed, though I have confirmed that my application was received by the front desk person. Apparently the normal cashier is out on maternity leave, and others are trying to cover for her when they're able.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 23, 2020)

FYI, here's another data point for this thread:


Confirmed delivery of application to CA BPELSG: 10/13/2020

Check was cashed: 11/17/2020

Received email that application was received by the CA BPELSG: 11/20/2020

Now my only question is, did my 60 days before contacting the BPELSG (if I don't hear anything from them by, say, January) start when my application was confirmed to be delivered? Or does it start now that the application was finally accepted as received? I'm only concerned because there was a lag of about more than 5 weeks between those two dates.

I'm hoping I get a quick approval like you did, @MECHTRYING!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 7, 2021)

Okay, here's my final timeline for my S.E. application to the CA BPELSG during COVID-time.


Confirmed delivery of application to CA BPELSG: 10/13/2020

Check was cashed: 11/17/2020

Received email that application was received by the CA BPELSG and forward on to technical review: 11/20/2020

Received email approval of application and now able to register for the S.E. exams: 01/06/2021

I hope this is helpful for someone out there!


----------



## ryjames (Jan 8, 2021)

Thanks @leggo PE, this gave me the perspective I needed to figure out how long it'll take for me to get email approval for my application. I took my exam on 12/23/2020, got confirmation I passed on 12/30/2020, and then mailed out my PE application this past Wednesday.

But looks like I got a couple weeks out before I get any official word in


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 8, 2021)

ryjames said:


> Thanks @leggo PE, this gave me the perspective I needed to figure out how long it'll take for me to get email approval for my application. I took my exam on 12/23/2020, got confirmation I passed on 12/30/2020, and then mailed out my PE application this past Wednesday.
> 
> But looks like I got a couple weeks out before I get any official word in


Congratulations on passing! I hope your wait is considerably shorter than mine. I mean, the original author's wait was a lot shorter than mine. I hit a snag when the main cashier went on maternity leave, right around the time my application was sent in. That was the cause of the 5-week wait between my application arriving at the BPELSG front desk, and the review starting, I believe.


----------



## ryjames (Feb 23, 2021)

Finally received confirmation from my bank that my check was cashed. So for anyone keeping tabs on this thread as I once was:

Confirmed USPS delivery of application to CA BPELSG: 01/11/2021
Check cashed date: 02/22/2021
Received email that application was received by the CA BPELSG: *Pending*
Uncertain if the delay was caused by the new CBT testing or holiday break, but either way I'm glad they finally took my money


----------



## bernie (Mar 25, 2021)

@ryjames any idea what caused the delay in your check being cashed? I'm in a similar spot..

Mailed out via USPS to CA: 02/22/2021
Confirmed USPS delivery of application to CA BPELSG: 02/24/2021
Check cashed date: *Pending? *


----------



## FireT (Mar 27, 2021)

Hey everyone, putting my timeline out here for others and my own sanity as I practice patience. Applying to CA for a fire protection PE license. 

Confirmed UPS delivery of application package to CA BPELSG 3.01.2021
Check cashed date: *Pending*


----------



## ryjames (Mar 27, 2021)

@bernie I called DCA about two weeks ago, and they said that there is quite a delay due to COVID and staff working from home. Then last week I received an email stating that three of my references did not fully complete the 2nd page of my evaluation  the reviewer did not specify exactly what they missed, but fortunately for me I was able to ask my references to re-fill out their forms and was able to send it out again.

Good news is that my application is finally gone into technical review! I received that email yesterday  

So to recap:

Confirmed USPS delivery of application to CA BPELSG: 01/11/2021
Check cashed date: 02/22/2021
DCA Email stating my application was out on hold due to incomplete evaluation forms: 03/17/2021
Confirmed USPS delivery of updated engagement forms to CA BPELSG: 03/23/2021
Received DCA Email stating my application has been forwarded to technical review: *03/26/2021*


----------



## Sactomacto (Mar 28, 2021)

I just hand delivered my application package to the board (I coincidentally live near their office), they gave me a receipt for my check, and told me the process takes 60 days right now.


----------



## ryjames (Apr 12, 2021)

Good news everyone! I finally received my license number after a grueling 2.5 month wait time, here's my final timeline based on my own personal experience with the CA PE application process:

Confirmed USPS delivery of application to CA BPELSG: 01/11/2021
Check cashed date: 02/22/2021
DCA Email stating my application was out on hold due to incomplete evaluation forms: 03/17/2021
Confirmed USPS delivery of updated engagement forms to CA BPELSG: 03/23/2021
Received DCA Email stating my application has been forwarded to technical review: 03/26/2021
*Confirmation DCA Email confirming my application has been technically approved: 04/06/2021
DCA Website is updated with my credentials and license no.: 04/09/2021
Congrats again to all that passed the PE Power Exam!


----------



## FireT (Apr 12, 2021)

ryjames said:


> Good news everyone! I finally received my license number after a grueling 2.5 month wait time, here's my final timeline based on my own personal experience with the CA PE application process:
> 
> Confirmed USPS delivery of application to CA BPELSG: 01/11/2021
> Check cashed date: 02/22/2021
> ...


Congratulations @ryjames


----------



## Takniki (Apr 13, 2021)

Congratulations! A great achievement indeed!


----------



## johnnyy_areee (Apr 14, 2021)

Here's my timeline.

Confirmed delivery: 02/10/2021
Received notice of insufficient pay due to $100 fee increase January 1st: 03/19/2021
Mailed supplementary check: 03/20/2021
Check cashed date: Pending
I spoke with an operator and was told the 60 days started March 19th and to frequently check for payment processing. Fingers crossed the process speeds up in the next few weeks.


----------



## bernie (Apr 20, 2021)

bernie said:


> @ryjames any idea what caused the delay in your check being cashed? I'm in a similar spot..
> 
> Mailed out via USPS to CA: 02/22/2021
> Confirmed USPS delivery of application to CA BPELSG: 02/24/2021
> Check cashed date: *Pending? *



Jumping on the good news wagon.. I got technically approved! woooo  Just waiting for the DCA website to update with my license number

Here's my timeline:

Mailed out via USPS to CA: 02/22/2021
Confirmed USPS delivery of application to CA BPELSG: 02/24/2021
Check cashed date: Never got a notification
DCA Email confirming that my application has been technically approved: 04/20/2021
Never got the in between steps/emails that most people seem to have gotten, but I won't complain lol


----------



## FireT (Apr 27, 2021)

Making progress

Confirmed UPS delivery of application package to CA BPELSG 3.01.2021
Check cashed date: *4.27.2021*
Received DCA Email stating my application has been forwarded to technical review: *4.27.2021*


----------



## Clarkish123 (Apr 28, 2021)

Just another data point for anyone feeling anxious:

USPS delivered application: 3.15.2021

Haven't heard anything and check has not yet been cashed. Thinking about reaching out soon but glad to see I am not the only one experiencing delays!


----------



## Funnpun (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm having issues as well.

Mailed to Board: 02/23/2021
Delivery confirmation: 02/24/2021
Contacted by Board about $100 application cost increase: 03/19/2021
Mailed $100 to Board (no tracking used): 03/20/2021
Emailed board for update (post-60 days): 04/29/2021

They say my application is still under review. My checks have not been cashed yet.


----------



## FireT (May 7, 2021)

Getting closer! Just waiting for the DCA website to update with my license number. I wonder how many times I will refresh the search.......

Confirmed UPS delivery of application package to CA BPELSG 3.01.2021
Check cashed date: 4.27.2021
Received DCA email stating my application has been forwarded to technical review: 4.27.2021
Received DCA email stating application has been technically Approved! *5.05.2021*


----------



## Byk (May 10, 2021)

I'm debating if I should reach out to the Board too.

Mailed to Board: 02/17/2021
Delivery confirmation: 02/19/2021
Check cashed: 4/9/21
Received DCA email stating we received your application and it has been referred to technical review: 4/14/2021


----------



## leggo PE (May 10, 2021)

Byk said:


> I'm debating if I should reach out to the Board too.
> 
> Mailed to Board: 02/17/2021
> Delivery confirmation: 02/19/2021
> ...


Nah, not worth it. If in 8 weeks (or whatever the board says) after your application was forwarded to technical review, then sure, contact them. The huge delay in cashing the check and forwarding to technical review is a bummer, but it happened to me too last fall.


----------



## FireT (May 22, 2021)

Mission complete! Updated timeline.

Confirmed UPS delivery of application package to CA BPELSG 3.01.2021
Check cashed date (tracked with my bank app alert) : 4.27.2021
Received DCA email stating my application has been forwarded to technical review: 4.27.2021
Received DCA email stating application has been technically Approved! 5.05.2021
Received email from DCA fingerprint quality was poor and rejected. 5.10.2021. Resubmitted fingerprints. Jan, board contact, was very helpful to get this remedied.
License number posted on DCA license search! *5.21.2021*
My recommendation is don't underestimate the simple fingerprint. Go to a provider that specializes in prints and only complete digital scans. Stay away from ink rolls commonly done at law enforcement. It's very difficult to get the quality right with ink I was told (and experienced first hand).


----------



## Sactomacto (May 23, 2021)

Congrats FireT.

As for my own timeline...

Hand-delivered application to BPELSG office: 03/23/21
Check cashed: 04/30/21
Received email that my application has been forwarded to technical review: 05/07/21
Aaaaand it's three weeks later and still waiting...


----------



## 520Engr (May 24, 2021)

Rough for me. My last name starts with 'S' - can other people please provide their last initial to help determine if this is what causes the great variability in the timelines?


FedEx delivered on 03/04/2021
Check cashed 04/27/2021
Sent inquiry email to BPELSG 05/05/2021
Received the following email response on 05/18/2021:
_The board is currently experiencing a back log. Your application has been received but has not been processed. Once your application is processed you will receive a status email. I'm sorry for any inconvenience this may cause._

Still waiting 05/24/2021
Packet confirmed received almost three months ago and still not forwarded to technical review...


----------



## Sactomacto (May 24, 2021)

Sactomacto said:


> Congrats FireT.
> 
> As for my own timeline...
> 
> ...


Oh my god, just on a whim I decided to look up my last name (520Engr: it starts with "T") on licensee lookup and I'm there! I've already been issued a license number and status is clear (i.e., clear as in it's valid and no violations)!?!? I never got any email notice that my application was approved after technical review started.


----------



## 520Engr (May 25, 2021)

520Engr said:


> Rough for me. My last name starts with 'S' - can other people please provide their last initial to help determine if this is what causes the great variability in the timelines?
> 
> 
> FedEx delivered on 03/04/2021
> ...



Received DCA email stating my application has been forwarded to technical review 05/25/2021


----------



## Sactomacto (May 26, 2021)

I guess my process is complete even though they actually forgot to notify me. I was able to get a hold of BPELSG and they confirmed everything is peachy and my physical license and wall certificate are on their way by mail (2 to 6 weeks). 

Hand-delivered application to BPELSG office: *03/23/21*
Check cashed: 04/30/21
Received email that my application has been forwarded to technical review: 05/07/21
(_Didn't receive any approval notification_)
PE License number issued: *05/21/21*

It feels surreal. I'm so proud. And everyone here should be, too. What we have accomplished is so, so hard. Now I need to find youtube videos on how to start my own consulting firm...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 26, 2021)

Heyyyy! A rare Sacramento EBer, welcome and congratulations!


----------



## Clarkish123 (Jun 15, 2021)

Clarkish123 said:


> Just another data point for anyone feeling anxious:
> 
> USPS delivered application: 3.15.2021
> 
> Haven't heard anything and check has not yet been cashed. Thinking about reaching out soon but glad to see I am not the only one experiencing delays!


Finally have some good news to share! Here is my final timeline:

Application delivered to board: 3/15
Check cashed: 5/5
Email stating app under review: 6/10
App technically approved: 6/14

After 3 months of waiting for the board to even look at my application, it was technically approved in two business days! Hoping this can provide some insight for everyone else who may be stressed during the long waiting period.

The email stated I should get my authorization to take the California exams by early/mid July. Time to start studying again lol


----------



## Byk (Jun 28, 2021)

Byk said:


> I'm debating if I should reach out to the Board too.
> 
> Mailed to Board: 02/17/2021
> Delivery confirmation: 02/19/2021
> ...


 Just wanted to provide a little update:

I called the board to get the update on 6/10 and was told that the person reviewing my application is on vacation. I was advised to call back in a week, a week, and a half.

I followed up with the phone call on 6/21 and was told that my application hasn't really been assign to a specific person and that it will take another week to two weeks unit it gets assigned to someone. 

The waiting is killing me. In addition, my company started the review season and PE License number is a must in order to get promoted. 
I want to call Board again, but at the same time, I don't want to make them mad either.


----------



## CAPLS (Jun 28, 2021)

Byk said:


> Just wanted to provide a little update:
> 
> I called the board to get the update on 6/10 and was told that the person reviewing my application is on vacation. I was advised to call back in a week, a week, and a half.
> 
> ...


PM me your name and I'll check


----------



## Byk (Jun 30, 2021)

CAPLS said:


> PM me your name and I'll check


Thank you so much for offering your help. However, I was able to get in touch with the person who is reviewing my application and discuss the reason for the delay.


----------



## crpurcell (Aug 25, 2021)

Any body else applying for Civil still in technical review? I got an email over a month ago saying my application is being referred to technical review? They received my application almost two months ago so I'm waiting for the 60 day mark to call.


----------



## ForestSoul (Aug 29, 2021)

I am applying for Civil. Received an email on July 19th that my application is being referred to technical review after two months since my application was delivered. Hoping I am approved by the end of September so I can take the specific exams in Q4. The wait is horrible. Pay will increase significantly when I get my license and so so so need that pay bump living in Cali!


----------



## SitUpRt (Sep 11, 2021)

I have send in my application 7/30/2021
They received 8/3/2021
Check cashed out on 8/6/2021
I haven't yet heard a single thing or email notification saying they received my application. Is this normal?


----------



## CaliPE (Sep 11, 2021)

You should receive an email from your Evaluator when your application goes to technical review. If you do not receive any communication about your application after 60 days from when it was received at the Board office, you could email your Evaluator to request an update (email address on Contact Us page of Board website).


----------



## jr_inthefog (Sep 11, 2021)

SitUpRt said:


> I have send in my application 7/30/2021
> They received 8/3/2021
> Check cashed out on 8/6/2021
> I haven't yet heard a single thing or email notification saying they received my application. Is this normal?


I think they say to expect 60 days from reciept for them to review. I went through the whole process pre-covid.


----------



## mbautist (Sep 13, 2021)

I still haven't received approval for the State specific exams and its been a month since I've been in technical review. Timeline is as follows:

Hand delivered Application: 6/21/2021
Checked Cashed: 7/6/2021
Received email for Technical Review: 8/19/2021

Seems pretty common to take the full 60 days to go into Technical Review, but I would've thought it would move much faster when in technical review but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## CaliPE (Sep 14, 2021)

mbautist said:


> I still haven't received approval for the State specific exams and its been a month since I've been in technical review. Timeline is as follows:
> 
> Hand delivered Application: 6/21/2021
> Checked Cashed: 7/6/2021
> ...


Sounds like the number of applications in technical review is pretty large.


----------



## ForestSoul (Sep 14, 2021)

mbautist said:


> I still haven't received approval for the State specific exams and its been a month since I've been in technical review. Timeline is as follows:
> 
> Hand delivered Application: 6/21/2021
> Checked Cashed: 7/6/2021
> ...


I just received notification that my application was approved through technical review yesterday. That was exactly 8 weeks of waiting after I received the email that my application was being referred to technical review. Still waiting on authorization to test form. Email stated that they would send it out before Quarter 4 starts, but heard it sometimes comes after the start.... Good luck with your patience through this all!


----------



## SitUpRt (Oct 7, 2021)

It's a late


SitUpRt said:


> I have send in my application 7/30/2021
> They received 8/3/2021
> Check cashed out on 8/6/2021
> I haven't yet heard a single thing or email notification saying they received my application. Is this normal?


Late update but I've received email on 9/21/2021 that my application will be in technical review.


----------



## MechEng13 (Oct 13, 2021)

PE Application Timeline

Application Submitted: 6/17/2021
Forwarded to Technical Review: 8/23/2021
Technical Review Complete: 9/30/2021
Application Approved: 10/8/2021


----------



## SitUpRt (Nov 5, 2021)

MechEng13 said:


> PE Application Timeline
> 
> Application Submitted: 6/17/2021
> Forwarded to Technical Review: 8/23/2021
> ...


Was it your first time applying? I haven't yet heard back, its been 45 days... hope they get back to me by end of this months..


----------



## Salm88 (Jan 18, 2022)

My application was forwarded to technical review on November 1st. Nothing yet, is this normal?!


----------



## chico_ME (Jan 18, 2022)

Salm88 said:


> My application was forwarded to technical review on November 1st. Nothing yet, is this normal?!


I’m in the same boat as you. My application was forwarded to technical review on 11/9 and I haven’t heard anything since. Someone in another thread said they’ve been in technical review since October and are still waiting for a response as well. It definitely seems like there have been delays in getting people’s applications processed especially now that covid infections have ramped back up.


----------



## Salm88 (Jan 18, 2022)

chico_ME said:


> I’m in the same boat as you. My application was forwarded to technical review on 11/9 and I haven’t heard anything since. Someone in another thread said they’ve been in technical review since October and are still waiting for a response as well. It definitely seems like there have been delays in getting people’s applications processed especially now that covid infections have ramped back up.


Thanks for letting me know, good luck with your application!


----------



## CaliPE (Jan 18, 2022)

The CA BPELSG was inundated with hundreds of Civil Engineer applications prior to the launch of online applications in their new BPELSG Connect system in mid-November. That being said, if your application was sent to technical review in November, you should have received an email by now from either the technical reviewer or your Evaluator letting you know whether you're approved or need to send additional information.


----------



## Salm88 (Jan 18, 2022)

My check was cashed on Sep 5th and application approved and routed for technical review on Nov. 1st as i mentioned but nothing after that, no response on any emails calls or voicemails


----------



## chico_ME (Jan 18, 2022)

CaliPE said:


> The CA BPELSG was inundated with hundreds of Civil Engineer applications prior to the launch of online applications in their new BPELSG Connect system in mid-November. That being said, if your application was sent to technical review in November, you should have received an email by now from either the technical reviewer or your Evaluator letting you know whether you're approved or need to send additional information.


Does the volume of Civil PE applications affect the turnaround times for applications in other disciplines? (I applied as a Mechanical Engineer)

I also submitted my application using BPELSG connect, so I figured the notification as to whether I was approved or not would show up there. I’ll try contacting my evaluator to see if they haven’t already sent me something.


----------



## Salm88 (Jan 18, 2022)

chico_ME said:


> Does the volume of Civil PE applications affect the turnaround times for applications in other disciplines? (I applied as a Mechanical Engineer)
> 
> I also submitted my application using BPELSG connect, so I figured the notification as to whether I was approved or not would show up there. I’ll try contacting my evaluator to see if they haven’t already sent me something.


I heard back from them today! Maybe posting here helped? Lol anyhow they told me my application was technically approved in december and went back to the licensing unit and now the evaluator has to verify the fingerprints and give final approval! I dont understand why would they approve it for technical review only to review it again?


----------



## chico_ME (Jan 18, 2022)

Salm88 said:


> I heard back from them today! Maybe posting here helped? Lol anyhow they told me my application was technically approved in december and went back to the licensing unit and now the evaluator has to verify the fingerprints and give final approval! I dont understand why would they approve it for technical review only to review it again?


That’s awesome! Sounds like you’re pretty close to being done with the process.

I didn’t have any luck over the phone so I ended up emailing my evaluator…..hopefully I will hear back relatively soon.


----------



## CaliPE (Jan 19, 2022)

chico_ME said:


> Does the volume of Civil PE applications affect the turnaround times for applications in other disciplines? (I applied as a Mechanical Engineer)
> 
> I also submitted my application using BPELSG connect, so I figured the notification as to whether I was approved or not would show up there. I’ll try contacting my evaluator to see if they haven’t already sent me something.


The volume of the Civil PE applications should not affect the processing of the other PE disciplines. The CA Board has a different Evaluator processing all non-civil PE applications. There is, however, a bit of a learning curve as the Board navigates the new BPELSG Connect system and the volume of applications submitted once Connect went live for non-Civil PE applications was larger than usual. If you submitted your application in Connect, you will receive your status updates directly through your Connect dashboard, not in an email from your Evaluator.


----------



## chico_ME (Jan 21, 2022)

CaliPE said:


> The volume of the Civil PE applications should not affect the processing of the other PE disciplines. The CA Board has a different Evaluator processing all non-civil PE applications. There is, however, a bit of a learning curve as the Board navigates the new BPELSG Connect system and the volume of applications submitted once Connect went live for non-Civil PE applications was larger than usual. If you submitted your application in Connect, you will receive your status updates directly through your Connect dashboard, not in an email from your Evaluator.


My evaluator got back to me and said pretty much the same thing. I guess that means I’ll just sit and wait until something pops up in the dashboard.


----------



## CFLuke (Jan 23, 2022)

Hi all, I believe the process is substantially different now that Civil applications use the BPELSG Connect portal.

Does anyone have an experience to share that includes the portal?

For me, I found out I passed the NCEES exam December 1st. Submitted a complete application on December 9th. My references took a bit of time to trickle in and the last one arrived December 30th.

Not a peep since then. There doesn’t seem to be a “technical review” stage - it’s just “Payment - Evaluation - Approval” and since I paid right away, I have been in “evaluation” since 12/9

I’m hoping that the 60-day clock started 12/9, not 12/30 but not optimistic.


----------



## chico_ME (Jan 23, 2022)

CFLuke said:


> Hi all, I believe the process is substantially different now that Civil applications use the BPELSG Connect portal.
> 
> Does anyone have an experience to share that includes the portal?
> 
> ...


On my application, the status in the portal updated from “initial review” to “technical review” after about 60 days had passed. I didn’t get an email notification so I had to check on my own to find out. Not too sure on when the clock starts though. I would assume it’s when you first submit your application.


----------



## CAPLS (Jan 25, 2022)

CFLuke said:


> Hi all, I believe the process is substantially different now that Civil applications use the BPELSG Connect portal.
> 
> Does anyone have an experience to share that includes the portal?
> 
> ...


There is no "60 day clock". There is/was just a message on the Board's website that stated "please allow 60 days before contacting the Board for status" The new dashboard status in the online Connect system will be your status check.


----------



## chico_ME (Jan 27, 2022)

My application was approved today for mechanical engineering. Total time was about 4.5 months. Hope this info helps any Mechanical Engineers who applied around the same time.

Application submitted: 9/13/21
Forwarded to technical review: 11/9/21
Technical review complete: 1/25/22
Application approved: 1/27/2022


----------



## CFLuke (Mar 24, 2022)

Hi there, just popping in to update. It turns out there still is a "technical review" although the portal doesn't show it until your application moves to that stage. Mine moved onto Technical Review sometime in the first two weeks of February. I'm still at Technical Review stage (as a refresher, my application was submitted 12/9).

I am frustrated of course as I'm at the top salary step of my current position and my career is essentially on hold until I'm licensed (I also don't want to commit to any time-consuming hobbies or plan any real vacations as I'll need to focus on the seismic and surveying exams if and when I'm approved to take them). But it doesn't seem there's much we can do about it...


----------



## CFLuke (Apr 8, 2022)

Hi everyone, some deficiencies were identified (4/8, about 4 months post-application, for the information of other applicants) that are completely baffling to me. Some of it might have been the case of trying to communicate too much in too small a space (fitting 30 months of work into 2 sentences is not easy) but others seem inexplicable...for example, I did 100% PS&E for a concrete/landscaped traffic circle (plus concrete splitter islands, roadway grading, and curb ramps that had to be custom-graded due to a site slope) and it was characterized as "traffic." I'm at a loss for how this could have been considered anything other than civil design. Perhaps I landed on the wrong keywords? Would appreciate any help via DM that anyone might be able to provide in how I seem to have failed at communicating my experience.


----------



## frgr1741 (Apr 9, 2022)

To add another data point:

Application submitted: 1/10/22
Forwarded to technical review: 4/4/22

I will update as things change.


----------



## CFLuke (May 14, 2022)

Just as a quick question, has anyone figured out how to edit a reference in order to resolve a deficiency? The portal does not seem to allow it (even though the reviewer told me that I was permitted to do so. The UI for the portal definitely needs some work.


----------



## CAPLS (May 16, 2022)

CFLuke said:


> Just as a quick question, has anyone figured out how to edit a reference in order to resolve a deficiency? The portal does not seem to allow it (even though the reviewer told me that I was permitted to do so. The UI for the portal definitely needs some work.


Are you a reference responding to an email to verify a work engagement? If so, then you can only access that specific reference portion of the engagement to edit and then resubmit.

If you are the applicant...once submitted, an engagement cannot be edited (same as if you typed it out and mailed it in). Depends on the nature of the deficiency, but if any portion of the engagement needs to be revised, you can just copy the engagement to create a new one then edit that before submitting it as a replacement. You can also respond to the deficiency with a message marking it as resolved.


----------



## frgr1741 (Jul 8, 2022)

frgr1741 said:


> To add another data point:
> 
> Application submitted: 1/10/22
> Forwarded to technical review: 4/4/22
> ...


Final update, application was approved on 6/29/22. I was able to sign up for seismic and surveying the same day.


----------



## BFC123 (Aug 19, 2022)

I submitted my application 2/05/22, it moved to technical review about a month ago and I am still waiting. I tried calling but essentially was told they were overloaded with applications and there is nothing I can do. I would appreciate input on how to get this moved along.


----------



## kayven (Aug 19, 2022)

BFC123 said:


> I submitted my application 2/05/22, it moved to technical review about a month ago and I am still waiting. I tried calling but essentially was told they were overloaded with applications and there is nothing I can do. I would appreciate input on how to get this moved along.


You got a long wait ahead of you. Took 4 months for me after getting into technical review. Hopefully it'll only take three for you like the above posters. Just pray it doesn't get sent back for deficiencies.


----------



## zdeng53 (Dec 28, 2022)

Here is my time line for my Mechanical Engineer application. 

Application submitted: 11/11/22 (L&R exam passed and all four reference submitted next day)
Technical review started: 12/13/22 (no email received, found out when I check the statue)
Technical review complete: 12/27/22 (received email, no further action required.)
still waiting for my final approval.


----------



## CAPLS (Dec 29, 2022)

zdeng53 said:


> Here is my time line for my Mechanical Engineer application.
> 
> Application submitted: 11/11/22 (L&R exam passed and all four reference submitted next day)
> Technical review started: 12/13/22 (no email received, found out when I check the statue)
> ...


Licenses are issued each Friday. Check on Saturday or Monday mornings (if IT performed updates over weekend)


----------



## zdeng53 (Dec 30, 2022)

CAPLS said:


> Licenses are issued each Friday. Check on Saturday or Monday mornings (if IT performed updates over weekend)


On the Connect shows approved at 2Pm california time, and not received email notification yet, and no licensed # issued yet


----------



## CAPLS (Jan 1, 2023)

zdeng53 said:


> On the Connect shows approved at 2Pm california time, and not received email notification yet, and no licensed # issued yet


The licenses are processed as a batch process overnight for all the boards/bureaus. Check Search - DCA Saturday/Monday morning to see if your name/license is issued.


----------

